
Night in the Woods Developer Alec Holowka Dies - doppp
https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2019-08-31-night-in-the-woods-developer-alec-holowka-dies
======
Causality1
An internet hate mob drove someone to suicide on the word of a person who's
not only been the center of a string of controversies but who stands to
benefit financially from increased media attention.

~~~
gaspoweredcat
more and more ive come to hate what the world is becoming, i was going to go
off on a rant but i dont think i even have it in me anymore

